# FrontPage-Deutsche Sprachdatei



## Siegmund (23. März 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Computer mit vorinstalliertem FrontPage 2003 gekauft. Leider ist es auf Englisch. Weiß jemand, wo ich deutsche Sprachdatei finden kann?
Danke und servus.
Siegmund


----------



## kurtparis (23. März 2005)

Ich würde lieber FrontPage desinstallieren und einen richtigen Webeditor benutzen. !


----------



## Siegmund (23. März 2005)

Was ist ein "Richtiger Editor"? Und warum?


----------



## SilentWarrior (23. März 2005)

Zum Beispiel Macromedia Dreamweaver oder, falls du HTML beherrscht, Ulli Meybohms HTML-Editor Phase 5.3.

FrontPage produziert grottenschlechten Code, der (mit Glück) gerademal im Internet Explorer vernünftig angezeigt wird - also wirf den Müll weg und hol dir was richtiges.


----------



## redlama (23. März 2005)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen.
Was für verschiedene HTML Editoren es gibt, kannst Du im HTML-Editoren Forum nachlesen.
Außerdem hättest Du, wenn Du die Seite von Hand erstellst, den Vorteil, dass Du in den meisten Fällen Fehler wesentlich schneller findest, als wenn Du die Seite mit FrontPage nur zusammengeklickt hast.

redlama


----------

